# KT Regalia in Texas



## Blake Bowden (Oct 1, 2013)

Why does the Knight Templar regalia look nothing like, well, a Knight Templar? It looks like I was going to Church, hit an ostrich, picked up a sword and walla! Just imagine what a REAL Knight Templar would say if they saw our regalia? Why can't it be simple like this....










I enjoyed going through the York Rite, but I haven't been back. Could it be possible that a lack of membership is due to the expense of such a ridiculous looking outfit?


----------



## KSigMason (Oct 1, 2013)

The Templar Uniforms: http://www.travelingtemplar.com/2012/01/templar-uniforms.html

After the Civil War though, would come an age where many fraternal organizations (not just the Masonic one) would flourish as well as the regalia companies who supplied them. After the war we see the Templar uniform updated into something more acceptable for the Victorian Age (ca. 1837 - 1901) where we see it go from a simplistic design to a black frock coat (similar to the Civil War-era uniforms), a feathered (naval style) chapeau, a sword & scabbard, and for some time a black triangular apron (no longer used by the Grand Encampment*).​


----------



## JJones (Oct 1, 2013)

Commandries have the option of going cap and mantle here in Texas, I think they're still expected to have those silly costumes for inspection though.

I'd prefer just having the option of wearing the old black, triangular aprons myself.


----------



## otherstar (Oct 1, 2013)

I agree. The Knights of Columbus 4th Degree Regalia is just a little better (still has the goofy hat though)





The cape, sword, and chapeau are not always required either:





I might have stayed with the York Rite had the regalia been cheaper. The base part of the KofC 4th Degree regalia is a plain black tuxedo, so it's not dedicated for just KofC functions. (I'm a 4th Degree Knight and a Mason...but I'm not an active KofC anymore for a variety of reasons).

It would make much more sense if the KT would update their uniform to something a little more dignified.


----------



## crono782 (Oct 1, 2013)

Blake Bowden said:


> It looks like I was going to Church, hit an ostrich, picked up a sword and walla!



Hah that's a great explanation. 


My Freemasonry HD


----------



## Brother JC (Oct 1, 2013)

A tuxedo and sash... Yes! That is what I've rallied for for a number of years now. We are draped with a beautiful sash (a striking breast jewel attached) and never again wear it.


----------



## KSigMason (Oct 1, 2013)

I agree, I'd be more apt for the Cap & Mantle, but I'd like to go to a Tux, Sash (w/ sling underneath for sword), and Triangular apron. The Jacket & Chapeau can be impressive, but I think we need to adopt something different for both pricing and style.


----------



## otherstar (Oct 1, 2013)

KSigMason said:


> I agree, I'd be more apt for the Cap & Mantle, but I'd like to go to a Tux, Sash (w/ sling underneath for sword), and Triangular apron. The Jacket & Chapeau can be impressive, but I think we need to adopt something different for both pricing and style.



Why not use the sash/baldric as a sword sling? (that's what the KofC's do...have a separate sash/baldric for social wear)


----------



## KSigMason (Oct 1, 2013)

Good call.


----------



## JVan357 (Aug 23, 2014)

Our Templar uniforms are ridiculous! Blake, I believe that first pic is from the SMOTJ.


----------



## Companion Joe (Aug 26, 2014)

The problem with trying to get people onboard with updating the uniforms/getting rid of the chapeaus is that people have already bought all that stuff. It's a danged if you do, danged if you don't scenario.
New guy: "I don't want to buy all that stuff."
Old guy: "I've already bought mine, and I'm not buying something different."


----------



## Companion Joe (Aug 26, 2014)

I leave my chapeau and sword/belt at the lodge. Everyone else transports theirs to/from home each month. When asked why I leave it there, I respond, "Exactly where else am I going to wear it?"


----------



## Warrior1256 (Aug 27, 2014)

I very much want to join the YR but was concerned when I heard of the cost of the regalia at the KT level and had all but given up the idea of joining. Luckily a brother at lodge and some on the forum informed me that I did not have to buy all of these things unless I wanted to be an officer. I think that the white cape in the first picture is great.


----------



## dfreybur (Aug 27, 2014)

dalinkou said:


> View attachment 4349
> 
> It does leave one to wonder, doesn't it....



I laughed and thought "Keep Austin weird?"


----------



## Brother JC (Aug 27, 2014)

Warrior1256 said:


> I very much want to join the YR but was concerned when I heard of the cost of the regalia at the KT level and had all but given up the idea of joining. Luckily a brother at lodge and some on the forum informed me that I did not have to buy all of these things unless I wanted to be an officer. I think that the white cape in the first picture is great.


You don't have to become a KT to join York Rite. There are three separate bodies.


----------



## JJones (Aug 27, 2014)

trysquare said:


> You don't have to become a KT to join York Rite. There are three separate bodies.



Also, it's not always necessary to buy the regalia.  Most Commandries usually have a few spare uniforms and swords sitting around.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Aug 27, 2014)

trysquare said:


> You don't have to become a KT to join York Rite. There are three separate bodies.


I understand but I would like to go all the way if it really interests me.


----------



## Willaim Perkins (Dec 11, 2014)

My proposal in the cap presently used with that mantle thing, a tunic, cape, and baldric.  a considerable savings in cost and greater convince in transport.


----------

